# fan issues with kernels >=2.6.32 [SOLVED]

## morpheus2051

Hello!

I have a fan problem with gentoo-sources >=2.6.32. I am running gentoo amd64 on a HP nw9440 mobile workstation. With kernels >=2.6.32 all of a sudden my fan is running at full speed when the machine has no load. Strange thing is if I generate heavy load if the fan is running at full speed the fan stops. It is going back on running if one of my cores hits 79°C which is the highest temperature my laptop runns at. There are no strange entrys in dmesg when this happens.

Now I am back on gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10. This kernel works perfectly normal. 

What can I do to resolve this problem. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

Sorry for my bad englisch.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================                                       

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7400_@_2.16GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1   

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 29 Apr 2010 07:30:01 +0000                                                      

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                           

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                              

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/  http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages/"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 ipw3945 jpeg kde lcms libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ntp nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vdpau vorbis wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

kernel-config: http://pastebin.com/3357gNNb

If you need more infos let me know.

Greetings

morpheusLast edited by morpheus2051 on Wed Jan 12, 2011 2:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## morpheus2051

Well, today I am trying the acpi_enforce_resources=lax kernel parameter. I will let you know if this changes anything.

Meanwhile here are the dmsgs from my two kernels:

2.6.31-gentoo-r10 (working the right way):

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 (root@LAPPI) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 27 22:23:44 CET 2010

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda6 udev video=vesafb:ypan,mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x31B hpet=force quiet i8042.noloop

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bffd0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bffd0000 - 00000000bffe5600 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bffe5600 - 00000000bfff8000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfff8000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9b000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xbffd0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bffd0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00bfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00bfe00000 - 00bffd0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to bffd0000 @ 8000-d000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f78e0 00024 (v02 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000bffe57c8 0007C (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000bffe5684 000F4 (v04 HP     309F     00000003 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000bffe5acc 10A75 (v01 HP       nc9700 00010000 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000bfff7e80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000bffe5844 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000bffe59bc 00038 (v01 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000bffe59f4 00068 (v01 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000bffe5a5c 0003C (v01 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 00000000bffe5a98 00032 (v02 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6541 00059 (v01 HP       HPQNLP 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff659a 00326 (v01 HP       HPQSAT 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff7115 0025F (v01 HP      Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff7374 000A6 (v01 HP      Cpu1Tst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff741a 004D7 (v01 HP        CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00bffd0000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 000157385c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000157385c]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0001574000 - 0001574174]              BRK ==> [0001574000 - 0001574174]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00029fffff] PMD -> [ffff880001a00000-ffff8800043fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bffd0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 786287

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 102 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3841 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 10696 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 771592 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: c0000000:3ec00000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages at ffff880001591000, static data 72084 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 775433

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 udev video=vesafb:ypan,mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x31B hpet=force quiet i8042.noloop

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Memory: 3089492k/3145536k available (3164k kernel code, 388k absent, 55140k reserved, 1422k data, 384k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:512

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2161.430 MHz processor.

[    0.000031] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000034] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000192] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000196] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000203] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4322.86 BogoMIPS (lpj=2161430)

[    0.000230] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.000372] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000374] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000377] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000378] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000380] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.000387] CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

[    0.000390] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.000413] ACPI: Core revision 20090521

[    0.021049] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.021429] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.032064] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400  @ 2.16GHz stepping 06

[    0.032994] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4322.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=2161155)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.000999] CPU1: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

[    0.103540] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400  @ 2.16GHz stepping 06

[    0.103549] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.104019] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.104021] Total of 2 processors activated (8645.17 BogoMIPS).

[    0.105048] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.105048] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.105048] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.105048] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.105048] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.107003] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.108556] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.165996] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.180102] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.180107] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    0.180119] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.180167] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.185128] PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.185616] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f8000000 - fbffffff

[    0.186073] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    0.195034] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x16, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.195036] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.195141] ACPI: Power Resource [C207] (on)

[    0.195180] ACPI: Power Resource [C224] (on)

[    0.195219] ACPI: Power Resource [C22C] (on)

[    0.195303] ACPI: Power Resource [C334] (off)

[    0.195383] ACPI: Power Resource [C335] (off)

[    0.195463] ACPI: Power Resource [C336] (off)

[    0.195542] ACPI: Power Resource [C337] (off)

[    0.195620] ACPI: Power Resource [C338] (off)

[    0.195699] ACPI: Power Resource [C339] (off)

[    0.195996] ACPI: Power Resource [C33A] (off)

[    0.196076] ACPI: Power Resource [C33B] (off)

[    0.196154] ACPI: Power Resource [C33C] (off)

[    0.196232] ACPI: Power Resource [C33D] (off)

[    0.196269] ACPI: Power Resource [C33E] (off)

[    0.196317] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.200329] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C003] (0000:00)

[    0.200353] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.200353] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.200353] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf7000000-0xf7003fff]

[    0.200353] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.200353] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.200353] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.200353] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.200374] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.200379] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.200464] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.200469] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.200531] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x5000-0x501f]

[    0.200997] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x5020-0x503f]

[    0.201059] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x5040-0x505f]

[    0.201120] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x5060-0x507f]

[    0.201188] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf7004000-0xf70043ff]

[    0.201249] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.201255] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.201418] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.201422] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.201426] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0500 (mask 007f)

[    0.201434] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 0238 (mask 0007)

[    0.201484] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.201491] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.201498] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.201506] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.201513] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0x5080-0x508f]

[    0.201576] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x13f0-0x13f7]

[    0.201583] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x15f4-0x15f7]

[    0.201590] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x1370-0x1377]

[    0.201597] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x1574-0x1577]

[    0.201604] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x50b0-0x50bf]

[    0.201611] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xf7005000-0xf70053ff]

[    0.201647] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.201651] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.201710] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff]

[    0.201723] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.201736] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.201743] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x4000-0x407f]

[    0.201750] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

[    0.201842] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.201845] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.201850] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.202188] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf4100000-0xf410ffff]

[    0.202464] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.202479] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.202583] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4100000-0xf41fffff]

[    0.202769] pci 0000:10:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf4000fff]

[    0.203013] pci 0000:10:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.203025] pci 0000:10:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.203132] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf40fffff]

[    0.203198] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.203202] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.203270] pci 0000:02:06.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4200000-0xf4200fff]

[    0.203300] pci 0000:02:06.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.203301] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.203307] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.203358] pci 0000:02:06.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4201000-0xf42017ff]

[    0.203367] pci 0000:02:06.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xf4204000-0xf4207fff]

[    0.203434] pci 0000:02:06.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.203436] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.203441] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# disabled

[    0.203492] pci 0000:02:06.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4208000-0xf4208fff]

[    0.203564] pci 0000:02:06.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.203566] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.203571] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# disabled

[    0.203621] pci 0000:02:06.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4209000-0xf42090ff]

[    0.203694] pci 0000:02:06.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.203696] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.203701] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# disabled

[    0.203751] pci 0000:02:06.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf420a000-0xf420afff]

[    0.203760] pci 0000:02:06.4: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xf420b000-0xf420bfff]

[    0.203826] pci 0000:02:06.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.203827] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.203833] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# disabled

[    0.203898] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.203906] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4200000-0xf45fffff]

[    0.203970] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.203974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003._PRT]

[    0.204119] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C085._PRT]

[    0.204172] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C09A._PRT]

[    0.204272] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C103._PRT]

[    0.204340] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C113._PRT]

[    0.204409] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C119._PRT]

[    0.228040] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C10F] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.228223] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C110] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.228403] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C111] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.228589] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C112] (IRQs 10 11) *5

[    0.228767] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C125] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.228946] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C126] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.229129] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C127] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.229210] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS 20090521 pci_link-182

[    0.229304] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.229304] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.229304] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.238990] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.238994] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.251979] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.251986] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.260612] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.260615] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.260622] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.260625] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.260627] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

[    0.260634] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

[    0.260637] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[    0.260639] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.260642] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.260647] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.260649] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.260651] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

[    0.260654] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

[    0.260656] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

[    0.260658] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff could not be reserved

[    0.260661] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.260663] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.260666] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed9afff has been reserved

[    0.260670] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xcdc00-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.260672] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff has been reserved

[    0.260675] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.265350] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: can't allocate mem resource [0xf0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.265353] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.265356] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

[    0.265359] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xf5000000-0xf6ffffff

[    0.265363] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff

[    0.265367] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.265369] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.265374] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xf4100000-0xf41fffff

[    0.265379] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.265383] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:10

[    0.265385] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

[    0.265390] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf40fffff

[    0.265395] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.265399] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:20

[    0.265402] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x2000-0x3fff

[    0.265408] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff

[    0.265412] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.265419] pci 0000:02:06.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.265421] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x006000-0x0060ff

[    0.265426] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x006400-0x0064ff

[    0.265432] pci 0000:02:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff

[    0.265437] pci 0000:02:06.0:   MEM window: 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff

[    0.265443] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.265446] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x6000-0x6fff

[    0.265451] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xf4200000-0xf45fffff

[    0.265456] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff

[    0.265467] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.265470] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.265478] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.265482] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.265491] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.265495] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.265504] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.265509] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.265516] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.265527] pci 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.265533] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.265535] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.265537] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.265539] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xf5000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.265542] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.265544] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 mem: [0xf4100000-0xf41fffff]

[    0.265546] pci_bus 0000:10: resource 1 mem: [0xf4000000-0xf40fffff]

[    0.265548] pci_bus 0000:20: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.265550] pci_bus 0000:20: resource 1 mem: [0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.265552] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.265554] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xf4200000-0xf45fffff]

[    0.265556] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff]

[    0.265558] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.265560] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.265562] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x6000-0x60ff]

[    0.265564] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 io:  [0x6400-0x64ff]

[    0.265566] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff]

[    0.265568] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

[    0.265593] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.265658] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.266162] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.268446] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.269281] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.269284] TCP reno registered

[    0.269386] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.270480] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6f6, pf=0x20, revision=0xc7

[    0.270487] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x6f6, pf=0x20, revision=0xc7

[    0.270528] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.270654] Intel AES-NI instructions are not detected.

[    0.271131] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.274462] fuse init (API version 7.12)

[    0.274662] msgmni has been set to 6035

[    0.275427] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.275435] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.275444] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.275567] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.275711] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.275718] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.275896] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.275906] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.276178] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.276188] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.276416] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.276426] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.284652] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.284655] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.284657] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.284889] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 10240k, total 262144k

[    0.284892] vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

[    0.284893] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.284896] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.299900] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    0.312141] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.312895] loop: module loaded

[    0.312897] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.313075] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.313094] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.313138] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.313169] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.313195] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    0.313198] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq ilck stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    0.313203] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.313291] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.313408] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.313492] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.313577] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.313700] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf7005000 port 0xf7005100 irq 28

[    0.313702] ata2: DUMMY

[    0.313703] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.313704] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.313890] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C221,PNP0f13:C222] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.314815] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.314819] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.314944] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.315051] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.315101] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.315132] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.315543] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.315593] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.315595] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.315857] TCP cubic registered

[    0.315860] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.337610] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    0.501528] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.501928] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.546008] psmouse.c: Failed to reset mouse on isa0060/serio1

[    0.694272] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.697779] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.697781] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.699267] ata1.00: ACPI cmd c6/00:10:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.699270] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.739360] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9500420ASG, 0002SDM1, max UDMA/133

[    0.739362] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    0.747523] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.747526] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.749184] ata1.00: ACPI cmd c6/00:10:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    0.749186] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    0.755138] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.770921] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.770924] ata1: EH complete

[    0.771009] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9500420ASG     0002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.771195] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.771227] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.771230] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.771246] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.771333]  sda:

[    0.771408] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.780122]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    0.821845] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.366907] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa44793/0x300000

[    1.366910] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    1.409960] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    1.429448] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.429454] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    1.429463] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

[    1.429485] Freeing unused kernel memory: 384k freed

[    1.429603] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 4168k

[    3.700969] udev: starting version 149

[    3.776130] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    3.776178] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    3.815207] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    3.815216] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (49 C)

[    3.830334] ACPI: AC Adapter [C1C3] (on-line)

[    3.830420] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[    3.830460] ACPI: Sleep Button [C24D]

[    3.830905] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1

[    3.830913] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (51 C)

[    3.846756] thermal LNXTHERM:03: registered as thermal_zone2

[    3.846765] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (51 C)

[    3.857508] piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01)

[    3.857521] PIIX_IDE 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.857533] piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE port disabled

[    3.857543] piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    3.857549]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x5080-0x5087

[    3.857555] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    3.870586] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6988 0023D (v01 HP      Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    3.871241] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6c4a 004CB (v01 HP      Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20060317)

[    3.874025] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    3.877776] thermal LNXTHERM:04: registered as thermal_zone3

[    3.877783] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (44 C)

[    3.877836] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    3.877841] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    3.877883] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

[    3.877919] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    3.877923] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    3.878253] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff68c0 000C8 (v01 HP      Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    3.878556] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6bc5 00085 (v01 HP      Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    3.881293] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

[    3.881320] processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    3.881323] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    3.924235] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    3.924349] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    3.924376] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    3.972578] ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C5] (battery present)

[    3.972659] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input4

[    3.973231] ACPI: Lid Switch [C245]

[    3.973417] ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C4] (battery absent)

[    3.977321] thermal LNXTHERM:05: registered as thermal_zone4

[    3.977331] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (35 C)

[    3.988908] thermal LNXTHERM:06: registered as thermal_zone5

[    3.988925] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ5] (20 C)

[    4.000082] tifm_7xx1 0000:02:06.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.003120] lis3lv02d: hardware type NW9440 found.

[    4.007042] lis3lv02d: 2-byte sensor found

[    4.045947] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device2

[    4.045955] ACPI: Fan [C33F] (off)

[    4.046155] fan PNP0C0B:01: registered as cooling_device3

[    4.046160] ACPI: Fan [C340] (off)

[    4.046333] fan PNP0C0B:02: registered as cooling_device4

[    4.046338] ACPI: Fan [C341] (off)

[    4.046508] fan PNP0C0B:03: registered as cooling_device5

[    4.046513] ACPI: Fan [C342] (off)

[    4.046686] fan PNP0C0B:04: registered as cooling_device6

[    4.046691] ACPI: Fan [C343] (off)

[    4.046867] fan PNP0C0B:05: registered as cooling_device7

[    4.046872] ACPI: Fan [C344] (off)

[    4.047051] fan PNP0C0B:06: registered as cooling_device8

[    4.047058] ACPI: Fan [C345] (off)

[    4.047229] fan PNP0C0B:07: registered as cooling_device9

[    4.047234] ACPI: Fan [C346] (off)

[    4.047411] fan PNP0C0B:08: registered as cooling_device10

[    4.047416] ACPI: Fan [C347] (off)

[    4.047586] fan PNP0C0B:09: registered as cooling_device11

[    4.047591] ACPI: Fan [C348] (off)

[    4.047679] fan PNP0C0B:0a: registered as cooling_device12

[    4.047684] ACPI: Fan [C349] (off)

[    4.048986] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.056038] tg3.c:v3.99 (April 20, 2009)

[    4.056112] tg3 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    4.056130] tg3 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.058156] tg3 0000:08:00.0: PME# disabled

[    4.063574] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    4.099101] eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751M) rev 4201] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:23:5a:ac:3e:0e

[    4.099104] eth0: attached PHY is 5750 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1])

[    4.099106] eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    4.099108] eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    4.099658] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    4.099737] [Firmware Bug]: _BCQ is used instead of _BQC

[    4.100941] acpi device:04: registered as cooling_device13

[    4.101291] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/input/input5

[    4.101339] ACPI: Video Device [C130] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    4.107017] firewire_ohci 0000:02:06.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    4.118045] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    4.120765] input: ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer as /devices/platform/lis3lv02d/input/input6

[    4.120848] Registered led device: hp::hddprotect

[    4.120869] lis3lv02d driver loaded.

[    4.164037] firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:02:06.1, OHCI version 1.10

[    4.423442] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

[    4.423445] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    4.423620] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    4.423634] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.510438] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    4.510442] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    4.547363] hda: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    4.564412] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[    4.564416] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    4.564559] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.664095] firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 00023f992931360e, S400

[    4.748330] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[    4.778847] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    4.778858] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.778986] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:25:42 PDT 2009

[    5.160098] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    5.161697] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    5.164477] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    5.175773] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    5.175803] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.175807] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.175815] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.175820] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    5.179734] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    5.179740] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    5.179755] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf7004000

[    5.189295] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.189429] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.189480] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.189488] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    5.189895] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    5.189905] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.189908] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.189914] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.189945] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00005000

[    5.190028] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.190053] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.190060] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.190178] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    5.190185] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.190218] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.219055] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    5.221904] ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

[    5.221916] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    5.262126] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    5.262137] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.262141] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.262148] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.262188] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x00005020

[    5.262285] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.262311] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.262317] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.262362] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    5.262369] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.262372] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.262377] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    5.262406] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00005040

[    5.262472] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.262493] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.262498] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.262539] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    5.262545] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.262548] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.262554] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    5.262582] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00005060

[    5.262653] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.262680] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.262685] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.801036] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    5.954146] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.163035] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    6.327326] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.377063] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    6.391542] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input7

[    6.391709] generic-usb 0003:046D:C521.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

[    6.421346] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/input/input8

[    6.421438] generic-usb 0003:046D:C521.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input1

[    6.421452] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.421454] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    6.458569] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input9

[    6.545037] usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    6.709547] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.728267] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    6.810568] input: 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input10

[    6.810705] generic-usb 0003:046D:C626.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Multi-Axis Controller [3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

[    7.589746] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

[    7.833289] Adding 2104472k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104472k 

[    9.347852] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[   10.105411] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   10.209504] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[   10.672263] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   16.595502] tg3 0000:08:00.0: PME# disabled

[   16.595777] tg3 0000:08:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   16.826211] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   18.382444] tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

[   18.382446] tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

[   18.383345] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   37.517531] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   37.517697] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   37.517703] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   37.532088] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

```

edit: second dmesg got snipped awayLast edited by morpheus2051 on Sun May 02, 2010 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morpheus2051

second dmesg:

2.6.32-gentoo-r7 (not working quite right):

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 (root@LAPPI) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 25 12:29:52 CEST 2010

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda6 udev video=vesafb:ypan,mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x31B hpet=force quiet i8042.noloop acpi_enforce_resources=lax

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bffd0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bffd0000 - 00000000bffe5600 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bffe5600 - 00000000bfff8000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfff8000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9b000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xbffd0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bffd0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00bfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00bfe00000 - 00bffd0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to bffd0000 @ 8000-d000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f78e0 00024 (v02 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000bffe57c8 0007C (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000bffe5684 000F4 (v04 HP     309F     00000003 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000bffe5acc 10A75 (v01 HP       nc9700 00010000 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000bfff7e80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000bffe5844 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000bffe59bc 00038 (v01 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000bffe59f4 00068 (v01 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000bffe5a5c 0003C (v01 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 00000000bffe5a98 00032 (v02 HP     309F     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6541 00059 (v01 HP       HPQNLP 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff659a 00326 (v01 HP       HPQSAT 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff7115 0025F (v01 HP      Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff7374 000A6 (v01 HP      Cpu1Tst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff741a 004D7 (v01 HP        CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00bffd0000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 000156d0a4]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000156d0a4]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000156e000 - 000156e174]              BRK ==> [000156e000 - 000156e174]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00029fffff] PMD -> [ffff880001a00000-ffff8800043fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bffd0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 786287

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 102 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3841 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 10696 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 771592 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: c0000000:3ec00000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages/cpu @ffff880001600000 s72408 r8192 d21800 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s72408 r8192 d21800 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 775433

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 udev video=vesafb:ypan,mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x31B hpet=force quiet i8042.noloop acpi_enforce_resources=lax

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Memory: 3089360k/3145536k available (3222k kernel code, 388k absent, 55124k reserved, 1443k data, 404k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:512

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2161.130 MHz processor.

[    0.001008] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4322.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=2161130)

[    0.001039] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.002041] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.002043] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.002046] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.002048] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.002050] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.002057] CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

[    0.002061] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.002084] ACPI: Core revision 20090903

[    0.023057] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.023438] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.033894] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400  @ 2.16GHz stepping 06

[    0.033994] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.001999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.001999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.001999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.001999] CPU1: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

[    0.104038] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7400  @ 2.16GHz stepping 06

[    0.104046] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.105013] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.105015] Total of 2 processors activated (8644.56 BogoMIPS).

[    0.107141] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.107165] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.107165] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.107165] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.107165] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.110006] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.112821] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.184083] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.184088] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    0.184099] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.184148] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.189037] PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.189526] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f8000000 - fbffffff

[    0.190000] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    0.201011] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x16, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.201122] ACPI: Power Resource [C207] (on)

[    0.201161] ACPI: Power Resource [C224] (on)

[    0.201200] ACPI: Power Resource [C22C] (on)

[    0.201283] ACPI: Power Resource [C334] (off)

[    0.201362] ACPI: Power Resource [C335] (off)

[    0.201442] ACPI: Power Resource [C336] (off)

[    0.201521] ACPI: Power Resource [C337] (off)

[    0.201600] ACPI: Power Resource [C338] (off)

[    0.201680] ACPI: Power Resource [C339] (off)

[    0.201759] ACPI: Power Resource [C33A] (off)

[    0.201978] ACPI: Power Resource [C33B] (off)

[    0.202057] ACPI: Power Resource [C33C] (off)

[    0.202135] ACPI: Power Resource [C33D] (off)

[    0.202171] ACPI: Power Resource [C33E] (off)

[    0.202314] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.206187] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C003] (0000:00)

[    0.206219] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.206219] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.206219] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf7000000-0xf7003fff]

[    0.206219] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.206219] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.206299] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.206303] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.206394] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.206399] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.206491] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.206496] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.206558] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x5000-0x501f]

[    0.206620] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x5020-0x503f]

[    0.206681] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x5040-0x505f]

[    0.207006] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x5060-0x507f]

[    0.207074] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf7004000-0xf70043ff]

[    0.207135] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.207140] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.207309] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.207313] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.207317] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0500 (mask 007f)

[    0.207325] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 0238 (mask 0007)

[    0.207374] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.207382] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.207389] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.207396] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.207403] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0x5080-0x508f]

[    0.207466] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x13f0-0x13f7]

[    0.207473] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x15f4-0x15f7]

[    0.207480] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x1370-0x1377]

[    0.207487] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x1574-0x1577]

[    0.207495] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x50b0-0x50bf]

[    0.207502] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xf7005000-0xf70053ff]

[    0.207538] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.207542] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.207602] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff]

[    0.207614] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.207627] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.207635] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x4000-0x407f]

[    0.207642] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

[    0.207735] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.207738] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.207742] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.208001] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf4100000-0xf410ffff]

[    0.208274] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.208288] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.208392] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4100000-0xf41fffff]

[    0.208579] pci 0000:10:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf4000fff]

[    0.208820] pci 0000:10:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.208832] pci 0000:10:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.208940] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf40fffff]

[    0.209012] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.209016] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.209085] pci 0000:02:06.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4200000-0xf4200fff]

[    0.209114] pci 0000:02:06.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.209116] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.209121] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.209172] pci 0000:02:06.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4201000-0xf42017ff]

[    0.209182] pci 0000:02:06.1: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xf4204000-0xf4207fff]

[    0.209249] pci 0000:02:06.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.209250] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.209256] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# disabled

[    0.209306] pci 0000:02:06.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4208000-0xf4208fff]

[    0.209379] pci 0000:02:06.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.209381] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.209386] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# disabled

[    0.209436] pci 0000:02:06.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4209000-0xf42090ff]

[    0.209509] pci 0000:02:06.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.209511] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.209516] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# disabled

[    0.209566] pci 0000:02:06.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf420a000-0xf420afff]

[    0.209576] pci 0000:02:06.4: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xf420b000-0xf420bfff]

[    0.209641] pci 0000:02:06.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.209643] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.209648] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# disabled

[    0.209714] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.209721] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4200000-0xf45fffff]

[    0.209778] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.209781] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003._PRT]

[    0.209928] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C085._PRT]

[    0.209985] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C09A._PRT]

[    0.210089] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C103._PRT]

[    0.210158] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C113._PRT]

[    0.210226] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C119._PRT]

[    0.234095] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C10F] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.234267] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C110] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.235076] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C111] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.235254] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C112] (IRQs 10 11) *5

[    0.235431] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C125] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.235609] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C126] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.235785] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C127] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.235866] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS (20090903/pci_link-184)

[    0.235993] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.235993] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.236051] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.237976] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.237995] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.238271] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.238271] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.240977] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.243294] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.243301] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.251964] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.251967] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.251974] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.251977] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.251979] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

[    0.251987] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

[    0.251990] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[    0.251992] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.251995] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.251999] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.252002] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.252004] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

[    0.252006] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

[    0.252009] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

[    0.252011] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff could not be reserved

[    0.252013] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.252016] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.252018] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed9afff has been reserved

[    0.252023] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xcdc00-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.252025] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff has been reserved

[    0.252027] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.258550] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: can't allocate mem resource [0xf0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.258553] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.258555] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

[    0.258559] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xf5000000-0xf6ffffff

[    0.258562] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff

[    0.258567] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.258570] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x6000-0x6fff

[    0.258576] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xf4100000-0xf41fffff

[    0.258580] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c4000000-0x000000c41fffff

[    0.258588] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:10

[    0.258591] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x7000-0x7fff

[    0.258597] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf40fffff

[    0.258601] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c4200000-0x000000c43fffff

[    0.258609] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:20

[    0.258612] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x2000-0x3fff

[    0.258618] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff

[    0.258622] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c4400000-0x000000c45fffff

[    0.258631] pci 0000:02:06.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.258633] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x008000-0x0080ff

[    0.258639] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x008400-0x0084ff

[    0.258644] pci 0000:02:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff

[    0.258650] pci 0000:02:06.0:   MEM window: 0xc8000000-0xcbffffff

[    0.258655] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.258658] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x8000-0x8fff

[    0.258664] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xf4200000-0xf45fffff

[    0.258669] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff

[    0.258683] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.258687] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.258695] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.258700] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.258710] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.258715] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.258725] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.258730] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.258737] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.258749] pci 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.258756] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.258758] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.258760] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.258762] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xf5000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.258764] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.258766] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 0 io:  [0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.258768] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 mem: [0xf4100000-0xf41fffff]

[    0.258770] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 pref mem [0xc4000000-0xc41fffff]

[    0.258772] pci_bus 0000:10: resource 0 io:  [0x7000-0x7fff]

[    0.258774] pci_bus 0000:10: resource 1 mem: [0xf4000000-0xf40fffff]

[    0.258776] pci_bus 0000:10: resource 2 pref mem [0xc4200000-0xc43fffff]

[    0.258778] pci_bus 0000:20: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.258780] pci_bus 0000:20: resource 1 mem: [0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.258782] pci_bus 0000:20: resource 2 pref mem [0xc4400000-0xc45fffff]

[    0.258784] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.258786] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xf4200000-0xf45fffff]

[    0.258788] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff]

[    0.258790] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.258792] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.258794] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x8000-0x80ff]

[    0.258796] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 io:  [0x8400-0x84ff]

[    0.258798] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff]

[    0.258800] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0xc8000000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.258824] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.258888] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.259395] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.261601] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.262431] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.262434] TCP reno registered

[    0.262540] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.262685] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.263709] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6f6, pf=0x20, revision=0xc7

[    0.263716] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x6f6, pf=0x20, revision=0xc7

[    0.263753] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.263876] Intel AES-NI instructions are not detected.

[    0.264290] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.268407] fuse init (API version 7.13)

[    0.268590] msgmni has been set to 6035

[    0.270422] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.270430] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.270439] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.270574] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.270580] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.270745] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.270755] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.270988] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.270998] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.271231] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.271241] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.279144] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.279146] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.279367] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 10240k, total 262144k

[    0.279370] vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

[    0.279371] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.279374] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.294167] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    0.306403] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.307216] loop: module loaded

[    0.307217] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.307413] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.307434] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.307480] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.307512] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.307538] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    0.307541] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq ilck stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    0.307546] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.307630] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.307729] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.307813] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.307898] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.308021] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf7005000 port 0xf7005100 irq 28

[    0.308023] ata2: DUMMY

[    0.308024] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.308025] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.308191] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C221,PNP0f13:C222] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.309146] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.309151] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.309283] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.309411] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.309469] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.309500] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.309952] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.310012] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.310013] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.310301] TCP cubic registered

[    0.310304] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.332450] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    0.541952] psmouse.c: Failed to reset mouse on isa0060/serio1

[    0.803966] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.806082] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.806085] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:a0 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.806261] ata1.00: ACPI cmd c6/00:10:00:00:00:a0 (SET MULTIPLE MODE) succeeded

[    0.806264] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[    0.843535] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9500420ASG, 0002SDM1, max UDMA/133

[    0.843537] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    0.847053] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.847056] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:a0 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.847402] ata1.00: ACPI cmd c6/00:10:00:00:00:a0 (SET MULTIPLE MODE) succeeded

[    0.847405] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

[    0.849641] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.865035] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.865038] ata1: EH complete

[    0.876023] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9500420ASG     0002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.876251] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.876273] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.876315] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.876317] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.876334] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.876427]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

[    0.924668] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.359564] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa44793/0x300000

[    1.359567] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    1.401868] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    1.425070] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.425076] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    1.425084] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

[    1.425103] Freeing unused kernel memory: 404k freed

[    1.425220] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 4252k

[    3.631029] udev: starting version 149

[    3.777323] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    3.807333] piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01)

[    3.807345] PIIX_IDE 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.807357] piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE port disabled

[    3.807367] piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    3.807373]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x5080-0x5087

[    3.807379] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    3.820385] ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C5] (battery present)

[    3.820441] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    3.820493] ACPI: Sleep Button [C24D]

[    3.820740] ACPI: AC Adapter [C1C3] (on-line)

[    3.820921] ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C4] (battery absent)

[    3.821160] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

[    3.821245] ACPI: Lid Switch [C245]

[    3.821290] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

[    3.821310] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    3.867284] tifm_7xx1 0000:02:06.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.872871] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    3.872878] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (47 C)

[    3.887956] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1

[    3.887963] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (51 C)

[    3.898728] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6988 0023D (v01 HP      Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    3.899413] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6c4a 004CB (v01 HP      Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20060317)

[    3.903008] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    3.904007] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    3.904011] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    3.904078] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    3.904406] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    3.906605] thermal LNXTHERM:03: registered as thermal_zone2

[    3.906613] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (51 C)

[    3.917060] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff68c0 000C8 (v01 HP      Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    3.917375] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfff6bc5 00085 (v01 HP      Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    3.922634] thermal LNXTHERM:04: registered as thermal_zone3

[    3.922641] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (44 C)

[    3.922778] processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    3.943362] thermal LNXTHERM:05: registered as thermal_zone4

[    3.943374] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (35 C)

[    3.944103] lis3lv02d: hardware type NW9440 found.

[    3.947950] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    3.947962] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    3.947973] lis3lv02d: 2-byte sensor found

[    3.948455] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    3.958580] firewire_ohci 0000:02:06.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    3.993259] thermal LNXTHERM:06: registered as thermal_zone5

[    3.993270] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ5] (20 C)

[    3.998987] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.018062] firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:02:06.1, OHCI version 1.10

[    4.021746] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    4.023350] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device2

[    4.023355] input: ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer as /devices/platform/lis3lv02d/input/input5

[    4.023359] ACPI: Fan [C33F] (off)

[    4.023443] Registered led device: hp::hddprotect

[    4.023465] lis3lv02d driver loaded.

[    4.023566] fan PNP0C0B:01: registered as cooling_device3

[    4.023573] ACPI: Fan [C340] (off)

[    4.023744] fan PNP0C0B:02: registered as cooling_device4

[    4.023749] ACPI: Fan [C341] (off)

[    4.023927] fan PNP0C0B:03: registered as cooling_device5

[    4.023932] ACPI: Fan [C342] (off)

[    4.024121] fan PNP0C0B:04: registered as cooling_device6

[    4.024126] ACPI: Fan [C343] (off)

[    4.024299] fan PNP0C0B:05: registered as cooling_device7

[    4.024303] ACPI: Fan [C344] (off)

[    4.024477] fan PNP0C0B:06: registered as cooling_device8

[    4.024482] ACPI: Fan [C345] (off)

[    4.024650] fan PNP0C0B:07: registered as cooling_device9

[    4.024655] ACPI: Fan [C346] (off)

[    4.024824] fan PNP0C0B:08: registered as cooling_device10

[    4.024829] ACPI: Fan [C347] (off)

[    4.025027] fan PNP0C0B:09: registered as cooling_device11

[    4.025032] ACPI: Fan [C348] (off)

[    4.025117] fan PNP0C0B:0a: registered as cooling_device12

[    4.025122] ACPI: Fan [C349] (off)

[    4.052049] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    4.087358] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    4.087443] [Firmware Bug]: _BCQ is used instead of _BQC

[    4.088732] acpi device:02: registered as cooling_device13

[    4.089173] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

[    4.089243] ACPI: Video Device [C130] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    4.090526] tg3.c:v3.102 (September 1, 2009)

[    4.090604] tg3 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    4.090623] tg3 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.121993] eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751M) rev 4201] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:23:5a:ac:3e:0e

[    4.121996] eth0: attached PHY is 5750 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1])

[    4.121998] eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    4.122020] eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    4.154269] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

[    4.154272] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    4.154391] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    4.154405] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.227935] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[    4.227939] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    4.228099] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.245386] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[    4.479397] hda: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    4.518190] firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 00023f992931360e, S400

[    4.806402] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    4.806406] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.091049] hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    5.092822] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    5.095135] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    5.107011] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    5.107031] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.107035] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.107042] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.107065] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    5.107077] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    5.110974] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    5.110988] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf7004000

[    5.121020] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.121180] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.121235] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.121242] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    5.121346] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    5.121356] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.121360] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.121366] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.121396] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00005000

[    5.121465] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.121490] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.121496] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.121607] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    5.121614] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.121648] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.145628] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    5.148185] ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

[    5.148190] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    5.197650] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    5.197660] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.197663] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.197670] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.197710] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x00005020

[    5.197795] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.197819] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.197825] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.197871] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    5.197877] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.197880] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.197885] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    5.197913] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00005040

[    5.197981] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.198014] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.198019] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.198060] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    5.198066] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.198069] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.198074] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    5.198101] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00005060

[    5.198168] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.198190] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.198195] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.298559] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.298569] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.298719] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:25:42 PDT 2009

[    5.731039] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    5.882589] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.091034] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    6.257847] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.356949] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    6.372189] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input7

[    6.372319] generic-usb 0003:046D:C521.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

[    6.394356] hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

[    6.402053] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/input/input8

[    6.402244] generic-usb 0003:046D:C521.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input1

[    6.402287] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.402292] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    6.447307] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input9

[    6.474046] usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    6.637111] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.739092] input: 3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input10

[    6.739240] generic-usb 0003:046D:C626.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Multi-Axis Controller [3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

[    7.177807] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

[    7.327230] Adding 2104472k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104472k 

[    8.830261] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    9.710589] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    9.911501] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[   10.601939] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   16.168698] tg3 0000:08:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   16.344031] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   17.955404] tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

[   17.955410] tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

[   17.956154] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

Perhaps this helps solving my problem.

----------

## morpheus2051

So far with the acpi_enforce_resources=lax kernel parameter everything runs fine. So marking this solved.

----------

## morpheus2051

I thought I had solved this problem but today it occured again. But now I have something in /var/log/messages.

```
Jun 12 16:19:09 LAPPI logger: ACPI event unhandled: thermal_zone TZ0 00000081 00000000
```

This seems to happen every time the fan of my laptop spinns up to full speed without any load on the machine. 

Here is some further information:

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/trip_points

critical (S5):           256 C

active[0]:               91 C: devices=C33F

active[1]:               85 C: devices=C340

active[2]:               79 C: devices=C341

active[3]:               68 C: devices=C342

active[4]:               58 C: devices=C343

critical (S5):           102 C

passive:                 97 C: tc1=1 tc2=2 tsp=300 devices=CPU0 CPU1

critical (S5):           126 C

active[0]:               95 C: devices=C349

active[1]:               86 C: devices=C344

active[2]:               74 C: devices=C345

active[3]:               67 C: devices=C346

active[4]:               60 C: devices=C347

active[5]:               55 C: devices=C348

critical (S5):           105 C

passive:                 95 C: tc1=1 tc2=2 tsp=300 devices=CPU0 CPU1

critical (S5):           102 C

passive:                 60 C: tc1=1 tc2=2 tsp=300 devices=CPU0 CPU1

critical (S5):           110 C

```

Temperatures when the fan speeds up:

```
temperature:             48 C

temperature:             39 C

temperature:             39 C

temperature:             37 C

temperature:             34 C

temperature:             20 C

```

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/state

state:                   ok

state:                   ok

state:                   ok

state:                   ok

state:                   ok

state:                   ok

```

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/cooling_mode

<setting not supported>

<setting not supported>

<setting not supported>

<setting not supported>

<setting not supported>

<setting not supported>

```

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/polling_frequency

<polling disabled>

<polling disabled>

<polling disabled>

<polling disabled>

<polling disabled>

<polling disabled>

```

I'd appreciate any help solving this problem.

----------

## morpheus2051

With gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 the problem exists too. However I found out that if the fan is running at full speed and I do

```
echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/C33F/state
```

 and immediately after that 

```
echo 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/C33F/state
```

 the fan spinns down. But after a little while the fan spinns up again but not due to raising temperatures.

----------

## maltinator

what modules is lm_sensors using (/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors)? Does this still match the output of sensors-detect?

You are using 'fancontrol' to control the fan speed? Have you tried running pwmconfig again to regenerate the configuration file? perhaps some files in /sys... have changed their name/location

If everything is correct there, is it possible that at the times your fan spins up, the Bios is responsible for that? Can you disable automated fan control in the Bios?

malte

----------

## morpheus2051

Well, I am not running lm_sensors nor any kind of fancontrol. There is just the fan kernel module. I tried reloading that too, when the problem happens. But reloading it does not change anything. 

Since this machine is a laptop there are only few bios options. I looked into that but the only thing you can change there is if the fan should be running at low speed when the machine is plugged to the ac adapter. 

But my problem stays the same wether I activate that or not.

But thanks for the help anyway.

----------

## maltinator

 *Quote:*   

> This driver supports ACPI fan devices, allowing user-mode applications to perform basic fan control (on, off, status).

 

That is taken from make menuconfig. So you need a userspace program to control the fanspeed, perhapcs acpid (which I assume is running) does something?

malte

----------

## morpheus2051

Well, acpid is running. I tried to get fan control working with lm_sensors but pwmconfig tells me there is no pwm device. 

For now I have blacklisted the fan module and util now there is no problem. I will report back if anything changes.

Thanks for your help!

----------

## morpheus2051

I enjoyed my quiet laptop far too soon. It happened again without the fan module loaded. 

How are you guys dealing with fan controling if you do not have a pwm device?

----------

## morpheus2051

I build a new kernel (2.6.34-gentoo-r1) with pappys kernel seeds (thanks for that) and chose to build all acpi stuff in kernel. Sadly this did not solve the problem.

----------

## Geddy Leon

I have the same problem with a dell precision laptop. I tried kernel 2.6.36.2 (git sources, from kernel.org) and my fan is constantly spinning at a high rate (not the highest, I think, but pretty high and noticeably loud). This happens even when the laptop is sleeping, no activity at all. This is while the laptop is plugged in, so I don't think it's an acpi issue.

Moving back to kernel 2.6.31.4 (again sources from kernel.org) the problem goes away and the fan is quiet.

----------

## morpheus2051

This time I think I have solved the problem for real. I have not had the problem for four days. 

I deactivated the kernel option CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K. Since then the problem is gone. So I guess it is not safe to set this option. Thankfully my bios does not corrupt the first 64k of memory. That beeing the fact I can use suspend on my laptop even without this option. 

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K triggered a strange thing. It was causing my Thermal Zone 5 to jump from 0°C to 100°C in very short periods of time. This is why I did not recognise why my fan was suddenly speeding up. Fiddling with the polling_frequency of the fifth Thermal Zone made me see this problem. Some kernel builds later I found the option causing this. 

Now I am happily running gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 on a yet quiet again laptop. 

Thanks for all tipps you guys gave me!

----------

